# I have a stupid question



## bukhuntr (Jul 2, 2015)

My bow was tuned by my local shop.  Papertunes correctly. I did not shoot it through paper, but the tech did and it bullet holed.

When I let my limbsaver up to capture the arrow, and I look down the arrow and line the string up with the lines in my riser so all 3 are in perfect line.  Why are my pins so far left of everything?  Seems to me like all four should line up.  The arrow impacts where my pins are, but everytime I have to make a correction, I end up having to move my pins even further left.

I tried to make a drawing depicting what I am talking about.  Don't laugh.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 2, 2015)

I am seriously impressed with your drawing. Yes, I think they should be inline as well. Line em up and start at 10 yards and see what happens.
My guess is that if you shot it like it is now, you would end up moving the sight right anyway cause you would hit right.


----------



## Kris87 (Jul 2, 2015)

Because you don't have a shoot through riser, then your pins will always be to the side of your string, riser, grip, cam track, centershot, whatever you want to measure from.  Long story short, its riser torque from the roller guard/cable guard with the cables pulling to the right in your specific instance.  The string does not have a 100% straight path.

That is completely normal.


----------



## bukhuntr (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks Kris. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 19, 2015)

I have never cared where the pins line up, inside, outside, etc. I get a lot of folks coming into the shop worried about that. The only thing in your post that I would have any worry over is that you did not shoot the bow through paper. Your bow is tuned to the shop bowtech not you. If I put a new string  on, tune a bow etc then I will shoot it through paper and get it close. About half the time once the customer comes in I have to move the rest or retune based on their hand position. 

If you are getting good arrow flight don't worry about it but if you have have doubts, YOU need to shoot it through paper.


----------



## rjseniorpro (Jul 19, 2015)

Kris87 said:


> Because you don't have a shoot through riser, then your pins will always be to the side of your string, riser, grip, cam track, centershot, whatever you want to measure from.  Long story short, its riser torque from the roller guard/cable guard with the cables pulling to the right in your specific instance.  The string does not have a 100% straight path.
> 
> That is completely normal.



Mr. Kris is dead on, put a long stabilizer on your Bow, draw the bow and look at where the stab is pointing, out right for a right hand archer. This is normal due to the cable guard stressing the cables. Just remember, as long as you apply the same grip the results should be consistent.


----------



## rarcher (Jul 22, 2015)

Chris is spot on. The sight pin will always be a little outside your string.


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 14, 2015)

I realize this is an older post but thought I would add my .02

I had this same problem. Seemed to keep getting worse. Turns out I was underspined. With the rage about FOC and heavier arrows most of us do not need to be shooting 400 spine arrows. I switched to a 340 spine and my problem is solved. Just something to think about if anyone is having this issue.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 14, 2015)

Ihunt said:


> I realize this is an older post but thought I would add my .02
> 
> I had this same problem. Seemed to keep getting worse. Turns out I was underspined. With the rage about FOC and heavier arrows most of us do not need to be shooting 400 spine arrows. I switched to a 340 spine and my problem is solved. Just something to think about if anyone is having this issue.



Correct.  I shoot 300 spine shafts out of my setups and they tune like no other arrows I've shot.


----------



## base3448 (Sep 21, 2015)

I have the same issue but the bow shoots awesome groups them like a quarter.   I also did the walk back tune 20, 30 and 40.  All my arrows hit dead center of the string.  
So my question is if I have to shoot a low spine then u should not follow the standard Easton chart?


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 22, 2015)

base3448 said:


> So my question is if I have to shoot a low spine then u should not follow the standard Easton chart?



I'm sorry, I really don't understand what the question is.  Can you clarify it a little more?


----------



## base3448 (Sep 23, 2015)

I was asking and referencing Ihunt post. He stated he went from a 400 spine to 340.    If the eastern bow chart says that I should shoot a 400 is it ok to drop down to a 340? Despite what the arrows chart says?


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ok, yes, that would be fine.  I personally think you can't really overspine.  That doesn't mean its going to group better either.  Your bow may really like 400 spine shafts, and while going to a 340 would be ok, it may not group as well with them.  Highly unlikely it would not shoot them well, especially if you're on the edge of the chart.  Whenever you're close to being able to shoot two spines, always opt for the stiffer.


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 24, 2015)

Those charts don't take into account heavy inserts and 150 grain heads and heavier. Most only show 100 or 125 grain heads. If you pay attention, you can see how just 25 grains can make a big difference in what spine you should shoot. Factor in a brass insert that weighs 50 or 100 grains and you can toss that chart out of the window.


----------

